# The Narcissist



## Ethan (Jan 15, 2014)

Talking for the sake of it with nothing much to say,
regurgitated nonsense, ad infinitum, every day.
Self-delusions parody played out in arcane prose,
Gibberish passed off as wit, the thorn without a rose.
Dramatically precocious, misunderstanding what is meant,
grammatically atrocious, unperturbed by common sense.
Why choose a writers forum, to display your lack of skill?
Your mirror tells the lie each day, and reflects perfection still.
A blogs a blog, that’s well and good, and all must have its place,
but to vie with other runners, one’s  obliged to run the race.
Where is the prose or poetry, the essays or extracts,
where are the words, the notes or lines perfection without cracks?
Stay safe and warm behind your screen, let others soldier on,
an impenetrable avatar, can deflect responsive scorn.
Offer nothing of yourself, pretend that you aren’t you,
just cut and wound, with envy’s blade, to mask what you can’t do.


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Jan 15, 2014)

I like your poems for two reasons Ethan 

1. always cleverly written and rhymed 
2. you wear your heart on your sleeve (the better of the two reasons)

good write!


----------



## Rain (Jan 15, 2014)

LOL well...
And today I was going to post a poem.. a bit scared now after this.  
This is good.  Good writing Ethan.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Vitaly Ana and Rain, I'm just glad to be back online after what seems a lifetime. ( Spanish Telecomm severed the telephone lines to the area I live and it has taken them until this weekend past to repair) Still, I'm back now and rarin' to go. Thanks again for the read and comment.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Jan 16, 2014)

A negative and shame-based poem- a nasty scribble.


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 16, 2014)

LOL! Love the poem... I'm wondering who amongst us will shuffle in discomfort at reading those words!

I'd love you to pen a first person of the narcissists response! 


*edit*

And then a sycophant's 'ode to the narcissist!'


----------



## PiP (Jan 16, 2014)

I always enjoy your poetry, Ethan. Welcome back! 



> I'd love you to pen a first person of the narcissists response! :grin:



Go for it, G


----------



## tinacrabapple (Jan 16, 2014)

It is meant for one person and it delivers a nasty message. As a stand alone poem, it may have mass appeal.


----------



## Gargh (Jan 16, 2014)

I like this. Judgemental poems can be fun and cathartic and it's refreshing to sometimes explore an emotion other than the deep and meaningful in art. I like the double-kiss of the satire as well; the narcissist in turn being judged by another narcissist's presumption of the correctness of their own exacting standards, proudly crying 'You're not as good as me'. And from the narrator to the reader it cascades ad infinitum  

Just one little SPaG point... the possessive apostrophe in writers' forum


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

(scuse me)  I get the sense of a self-teardown...perhaps a way to push into action. Sort of ironic in that the criticism is 'work'


----------



## Ethan (Jan 16, 2014)

tinacrabbyapple said:


> It is meant for one person and it delivers a nasty message. As a stand alone poem, it may have mass appeal.



I didn't target it so...I thought it a rather ambiguous rant at a type, but as you brought it up; who did you think it was aimed at ?


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 16, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> I always enjoy your poetry, Ethan. Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is too far beneath me to be worthy of consideration... Perhaps I will delegate it to a minion.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 16, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> LOL! Love the poem... I'm wondering who amongst us will shuffle in discomfort at reading those words!
> 
> I'd love you to pen a first person of the narcissists response!
> 
> ...


----------



## PiP (Jan 16, 2014)

Excellent, Ethan  LOL


----------



## har134 (Jan 16, 2014)

Haha... wonderful poetry. Really something different from the usual self-absorbed/sentimental ones. Aimed at the harsh critics perhaps who never have an ounce of creativity themselves but feel fit to judge everything around them?

Nevertheless, it's too general to be aimed at one person. I quite like both the original and the response.


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 16, 2014)

That is bloody fantastic!! And how quick? I really am awed. I laughed and applauded in equal measure!


----------



## PiP (Jan 16, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> And how quick? I really am awed. I laughed and applauded in equal measure!



Now you know why I said I missed Ethan, G


----------



## Rain (Jan 16, 2014)

'The Narcissist' oh what a delightful poem I read.
So true, I think it all the time.
These self involved, so called poets, have nothing in their head.
Not like me of course, superb at rhyme,	
I just choose not to display it.


I take my time to write my well thought out critique.
Sometimes my words are direct, like a knife to the chest.
Sometimes I'm subtle, other times a bit less oblique.
As they say, for the wicked, there is no time to rest,
onto the next with words and wit.


Just look at this one, talking of time and space,
as if they know the slightest thing about astronomy.
Let me open my book, put them in their place.
On this page before me, my words flow so elegantly.
From my throne, up high, where I sit.




I was gifted you know, from an early age
Able to find the flaws, and pick apart
all the words, put together, spewed on a page
this rubbish,this garbage,they call art.
I look at the words that they writ


Wait a minute, just one second, He couldn't have been referring to me?
"Gibberish passed off as wit?...unperturbed by common sense?"
On the other hand, his poem lacked insight and has nothing special I see.
In fact upon another look, this writer seems quite dense.
A poem for the garbage pit






--

I loved both your poem and your response to your own poem..
I loved it so much I thought I'd give my response in kind.
I hope you see the humor and appreciate the spirit in which it was written.
Great Job


----------



## escorial (Jan 16, 2014)

so much going on....plenty of words to grapple with....it had my head spinning...cheers man


----------



## Pandora (Jan 16, 2014)

narcissist is that more preferred than a passive aggressive never quite know, I'm just glad they love somebody

oops, hit the wrong button . . .ha!

great poem Ethan


----------



## ThatNewDude (Jan 16, 2014)

I agree with gargh. 
In that there is a sense of paradox in the writing. It's great, but it does make me slightly afraid to drop some of my sappier pieces now haha


----------



## The Revious One (Jan 20, 2014)

I've read this about 8 times now. Scathingly brilliant and clever. A fine read.


----------

